# "Cara" por menina



## Treinar Sempre

Ola a todos

Sei que a espressao por "guys" ou "man" em ingles é "cara" em portugues

For example, I told you man; or those guys all would use cara or caras

My question is, does this also apply for females? Posso dizer "cara", ou preciso usar "menina" ou outra palavra? Quero que a frase parece correto por uma pessoa portuguesa

Obrigado!

For some context, this is in response to someone calling me something. I want to say

Hey (eh? em portugues) cara ou menina, o verdadeiro

or   o verdadeiro, cara/menina/outra palavra


----------



## Carfer

Treinar Sempre said:


> Ola a todos
> 
> Sei que a espressao por "guys" ou "man" em ingles é "cara" em portugues
> 
> For example, I told you man; or those guys all would use cara or caras
> 
> My question is, does this also apply for females? Posso dizer cara, o preciso usar "menina" ou outra palavra? Quero que a frase parer correto por uma pessoa portuguesa
> 
> Obrigado!


 
Há aqui um equívoco, Treinar Sempre. '_Cara_' usa-se no português do Brasil, mas não no de Portugal. Em resposta a uma jovem portuguesa pode efectivamente usar '_menina_', mas o termo tem hoje um cariz demasiado formal e um pouco antiquado. Use '_minha_ _senhora' _se quiser ser formal e a sua interlocutora já passou dos vinte poucos anos, ou então pura e simplesmente omita, que fica a salvo com interlocutores de qualquer género ou idade. A propósito: o que é que quer dizer com _'o verdadeiro'_ (_the true ... whatever she called you, is it?)._ Sabê-lo ajudaria a propor-lhe uma solução.


----------



## Treinar Sempre

Vou escrever no tipo do Brasil. A pessoa chamava-me "brasileiro" como piada, porque posso falar portugues, treino jiu jitsu, e mais. Entao só quero fazer uma piada tambem, em risposta. Ela tem 20 anos ao maximo, talvez 19. No quero ser formal, somos amigos.


----------



## Carfer

Certo. Entendi que a pessoa era portuguesa por ter dito _'Quero que a frase pare*ça* corret*a* *a* uma pessoa portuguesa'._ Então é melhor aguardar que um foreiro brasileiro lhe diga se '_cara_' pode ser usada no feminino ou não.


----------



## Treinar Sempre

Muito obrigado senhor. Por "portuguesa" quis dizer uma pessoa que fala portugues em geral; ainda penso fora destes distincoes nas linguas.

Nao há brasileiros cá que podem ajudar-me?


----------



## Denis555

Oi, Treinar Sempre!
Você não pode usar "cara" para uma menina/garota! "Cara" é como "guy" e só se refere a homens. (Eu sei que "you guys" é hoje em dia quase e simplesmente o plural de "you" em inglês)
Para garotas, use por exemplo:
*garota*, *gata* (se ela for bonita, e você quiser enfatizar isso), *guria* (usado muito no Sul e Sudeste do Brasil mas entendido por todos os brasileiros), *menina*, etc <- todas essas formas são informais, usadas entre amigos.
Ex.:
Ei, _menina_, a verdadeira brasileira!

Em português é necessário ter claro nesse contexto "verdadeiro/verdadeira" o quê.


----------



## Vanda

Vou desdizer o Denis, pode sim, mas seria um uso restrito. As meninas mais jovens usam a expressão cara umas com as outras. Às vezes estão contando um caso e dizem: aí cara, blablablá... Minhas sobrinhas mesmas usam com as amiguinhas, mas para um estrangeiro usar teria que ser muito amigo das meninas, não é bom sair por aí dizendo 'cara' a qualquer mulher. 

Para não errar, como o pessoal já disse, use sempre 'menina'.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

É isso aí Vanda. "Cara" aqui também é usado com meninas, mas é gíria.


----------



## Erick404

Acho que vou complicar ainda mais as coisas.
Usar "menina" nesse contexto soa um pouco artificial. Não tem nem de longe a mesma naturalidade de chamar um homem de "cara".
"Guria" acho que ficaria bem melhor, mas se ela não for do Sul, vai estranhar. Talvez "garota" seja melhor. Mas numa conversa informal, se ela te chama de "cara", acho que não tem problema chamá-la assim também.


----------



## Treinar Sempre

Entendo, é como pensei.

Muito obrigado amigos!


----------



## Denis555

Concordo! Uso restritíssimo
O que Vanda falou é mais ou menos o que acontece com "man" (em inglês) ou "hombre" (em espanhol), só que numa fase muito inicial. Usado como vocativo ou interpelação que passa da língua propriamente de homens para se referir a qualquer um. 
Por exemplo, já escutei minha irmã dizendo com uma amiga frases do tipo:
-Rapaz, olha que garoto lindo! 
Mas eu não ousaria usar essas palavras com ela. Me parece que seria mais adequado ser usado SÓ entre mulheres/garotas.
Um homem usando esse tipo de linguagem me parece meio estranho.  O que vocês acham? Para um estrangeiro nem se fala!

Observe que aqui "cara" é vocativo. Nunca vi "cara" sendo usado para se referir a mulheres sem ser como vocativo. Ex.:
O cara veio até o balcão e pediu uma cerveja. (<- here it must be a man we're talking about)
=The guy came to the counter and ordered a beer.


----------



## Vanda

Garota, pode até funcionar no Rio, mas não aqui. Aqui é menina mesmo.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Garota, pode até funcionar no Rio, mas não aqui. Aqui é menina mesmo.


 
Sério? Nem mesmo com a música "Garota Nacional", da banda mineira Skank?


----------



## Vanda

Nem...                        .


----------



## Erick404

Vanda said:


> Garota, pode até funcionar no Rio, mas não aqui. Aqui é menina mesmo.



Então é realmente uma coisa complexa, vamos deixar o Treinar Sempre confuso!



Denis555 said:


> Observe que aqui "cara" é vocativo. Nunca vi "cara" sendo usado para se referir a mulheres sem ser como vocativo. Ex.:
> O cara veio até o balcão e pediu uma cerveja. (<- here it must be a man we're talking about)
> =The guy came to the counter and ordered a beer.



Realmente! É bom ressaltar isso.


----------



## Nonstar

Esqueceram-se que em Sampa fala-se "mina"?
Esse cara aí!
Essa mina aí! 
O equivalente de cara é mina! Está no mesmo nível de calão.
Se ela for de São Paulo, pode falar mina.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Denis555 said:


> Um homem usando esse tipo de linguagem me parece meio estranho. O que vocês acham? Para um estrangeiro nem se fala!


Concordo. 

Já tivemos uma grande discussão sobre problemas e inconveniências que podem ocorrer quando os estrangeiros tentam falar português coloquial.


----------

